# North Texas Boy Scout Dies on Backpacking Trip



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 17, 2017)

So sad.  I am very angry about what happened to that young man, it was likely preventable.


A North Texas family is grieving the unexpected loss of their son. Reid Comita, 15, a student at Central High School in Keller, collapsed this week while on a Boy Scouts trip in West Texas.

Reid had been on his way to Eagle Scouts status when he died, most likely of heat stroke.

North Texas Boy Scout Dies on Backpacking Trip

Today my 14 year olds are playing all day baseball tourny. Hot and muggy here...I filled the Yeti with Gatorade and Water.

An hour in I check the cooler, son#1 had drank a full gatorade already, son#2 said, "I'm not thirsty". He knows better....

Made him down a full water bottle in front of me, bootcamp style. (hold it over your head upside down when it is gone) and threatened to do it with again with a larger gatorade bottle if there was not a dent put into it within the next 45 minutes.

As parents/teachers/coaches/scout leaders/etc, we are responsible for teaching our kids about hydration. Both during the event, and the hours leading up to it. 

Without knowing more about the story I cannot judge anyone. But I can tell you for damn sure that if I am leading a group of kids anywhere and it is HOT outside, not a damn one of them will go down with heat-stroke.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jun 17, 2017)

Damn....so sad.


----------



## 104TN (Jun 17, 2017)

Terrible


----------



## Dame (Jun 17, 2017)

Salt. The camp counselors when I was a kid pushed it like crack. Drinking water is great but keeping it is crucial.


----------



## DocIllinois (Jun 18, 2017)

So sorry to hear this.  Kids don't usually stick with it up to Eagle unless they're  good eggs, IME.


----------



## Blizzard (Jun 18, 2017)

Tragic.

We'll see final cause of death.  Heat stroke is very preventable.

Also, need to be careful not to gulp too much water in a short period (see it often when hot/dehydrated).  There is potential risk for hyponatremia.  Sipping over long periods is better.


----------



## The Hate Ape (Jun 18, 2017)

If these boys are anything like the way we all were as young gentlemen, drinking water/hydration is a reactive mindset.

While the kid was old enough to learn the ropes, the senior chimpanzee of the bunch has a responsibility of teaching these young men - especially in the bush away from their parents.

I have no words for his family nor would I pretend to know exactly what happened. Regardless, the writing is on the wall and everyone here knows just as much as I do what likely happened.

1. Failed preparation or Execution
2. Failed buddy checks
3. Failed leadership


----------



## Grunt (Jun 18, 2017)

I hate reading stories like this. Scouts pride themselves on being prepared and even then, we still get stories like this. It's sad to think that this could have been prevented, but wasn't. I hope others learn from this tragedy and another life is spared from it.

My sincerest condolences to his family, friends, and troop members.


----------

